# Hamilton Open Heart



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


>


:think: very cool lugs...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> :think: very cool lugs...


Thanks, but why the ":think:" face? :-s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Thanks, but why the ":think:" face? :-s


Ah ! That's the _emoticon_ I use when I discover something new (to me)  it brings new thoughts to my mind ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Ah ! That's the _emoticon_ I use when I discover something new (to me)  it brings new thoughts to my mind ;-)


Ah, had me worried for a second.


----------



## epdmcoatings (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful watches, this is really what i was looking for, my friend is going to getting married next week and i was looking for some unique wrist watches for him, i want to gift him a beautiful wrist watch on his wedding, Hamilton is really a good brand.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

epdmcoatings said:


> Beautiful watches, this is really what i was looking for, my friend is going to getting married next week and i was looking for some unique wrist watches for him, i want to gift him a beautiful wrist watch on his wedding, Hamilton is really a good brand.


:thanks

Glad you like the pictures. Hope it's a great wedding, and welcome to the forum! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Incredible.

Congrats for this pictures.

I have one question, what cam do u use for this photos ?

Ty.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Incredible.
> 
> Congrats for this pictures.
> 
> ...


Glad you like them, Ty. For most of the pictures, I am using my Canon G10 camera.


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

BenL said:


> Glad you like them, Ty. For most of the pictures, I am using my Canon G10 camera.


Thankz for answer my friend.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Thankz for answer my friend.


Anytime. What camera do you use?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BigStreet (Oct 30, 2009)

I love Hamiltons

picked up a Khaki Navy Frogman, 43mm, titanium, 7750 and love it. My daily watch.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Updated pic.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Last shot is great !
Ben, You are getting better and better:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

danielb said:


> Last shot is great !
> Ben, You are getting better and better:-!


You think so? Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

No Vintage Hamiltons Were Harmed In The Creation Of This Thread!!

phew.... I was worried for a moment. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> No Vintage Hamiltons Were Harmed In The Creation Of This Thread!!
> 
> phew.... I was worried for a moment. :-d


Haha, don't worry - I'm no surgeon. ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

